# My horse is being a big brat!



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd definitely look at pain problems before presuming your horse is being a "brat". Putting a folded blanket under might help the situation, but it doesn't fix the problem of a poorly fitted saddle. Its best if you get a professional saddle fitter out to see what is going on with your saddle. 

Also, if your horse has had a bad fitting saddle chances are her back is quite sore, so getting out a specialist, such as a chiropractor or a masseuse could really help.

I'd also look at getting her teeth done if you haven't already. 

Obviously she has learned this behaviour, was she like that when you got her or has this developed? How long have you had her?

Personally, I'd look at some ground work, getting her to yield from pressure, teaching her that you are the boss, and teaching her what is expected from her. If you haven't already got a riding instructor perhaps you should look at getting one. 

Just a note - the cantle is actually the back part of the saddle, not the front.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with Saskia, you can't assume your horse is being a brat if there is a possibility she is in pain. I would suggest you have her back and saddle checked out ASAP.

Now, if she isn't in pain, then you need to address the issue. She seems to associate the saddle with pain from where it pinched her, so practise putting the saddle on and off, and lunge her in it so then she has no rider weight on her back. 

But please please get her back and saddle checked before you do anything else!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Someone told me it was the cantle, that is why I said it haha. And she has been this way since I got her, I have only had her five months or so. She has been this way since I got her, and I know she is just being a butt because she did tiihthe previous owner, totally different sadddle, ad she does it bareback
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Unless you have actually had her checked out for any pain issues you are still assuming that she is being a butt. A folded blanket is a short time fix for a saddle that doesn't fit, so start from getting her checked out to see IF she has any pain issues, then start working to fix things.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

You need to get the saddle and back checked maybe its been painful for a long time??????????? horses dont react for nothing


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Many people don't get their saddles fitted, so its very possible that the previous owner's saddle didn't fit either. The best thing is to address all sources of possible pain and then, when all that is corrected, fix her behaviour. Likely, her behaviour has been caused by discomfort and even if you remove that discomfort she will still act that way. Her behaviour just sounds like its been caused by discomfort, because to me, that isn't really typical bratty behaviour. 

So check everything out, make sure she's fine, then look at working with her. You'd be surprised how often a poorly fitted saddle, or untreated back pain, leads to horses building incorrect muscles that makes correct riding quite difficult.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

It could be too that she's so used to being in pain that she's just anticipating it and is continuing the pain response. I agree with everyone else-a folded blanket will only do so much for a poorly fitting saddle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

She's sore. If her saddle is already pressing on her withers, adding more layers under the saddle is still going to be putting pressure on her wither. Not only that, but by lifting the front of the saddle, you have changed the fit of the back and tree, so it is possible that she has now got other pressure points.
Get your saddle fitted by an accredited saddle fitter, get a chiro to your mare and give her a couple of weeks off, then a couple of weeks to realise that the saddle doesn't hurt anymore. THEN make the call on whether she's just being a brat or not. But my money is on her being sore.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

The blanket brinngs the saddle off her withers, not just more padding under it. I'm not quite that dumb...what I think happened it my saddle pad haas smooshed ddown and if i got another pad, it would raise the entire saddle right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

how does she respond when you brush/groom her? does she flinch and nip at you when you run your hand/brushes along her back?? 
pain aside, i ride at a barn with lots and lots of lesson horses. They come up with all sorts of things to do when they have a child on their back. Rein rooting (which nearly rips children right out of the tack), crow hopping, ear pinning, you name it! 
Sometimes a horse can be downright moody. Help from a qualified trainer might be worth your dollar and time.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Why don't you just get the saddle fitted instead of putting a whole bunch of unnecessary pads under her? Your mare is obviously in pain get a chiropractor out instead of trying to cover-up the issue.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> The blanket brinngs the saddle off her withers, not just more padding under it. I'm not quite that dumb...what I think happened it my saddle pad haas smooshed ddown and if i got another pad, it would raise the entire saddle right.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very mature response :-|

Yes, a few blankets under the saddle WILL lift it slightly, but it ALSO put more pressure over the wither. How many pads are you going to add before you realise the saddle doesn't fit and you need to get it fitted correctly?
This is very much a quick fix, lazy alternative to getting a saddle fitted. If you're not going to take people's advise on this thread telling you get get your saddle fitted, good luck trying to 'fix' your mares snarky issues, which I would put money on as being a pain or discomfort related issue.


----------

